# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Хватит притворяться ! (но было уже поздно)

## Hare Krishna das

Не подлежит сомнению, что каждый в этом материальном мире подвергается влиянию полового желания. Такова природа материального сознания. Не подлежит сомнению и то, что преодолеть его можно при помощи сильной садханы. Очевидно также, что многие и многие преданные борются с этим всю свою жизнь. То обстоятельство, что некоторые из моих духовных братьев снова женились и завели детей после пятидесяти лет, доказывает, что у некоторых это желание не слабеет даже в преклонные годы. 
вантаси – тех, кто ест собственную блевотину. Эта штука случалась не только с ними, но и теми, на кого они влияли своим фанатизмом, и кому потом приходилось преодолевать последствия искусственного подавления желаний, которое осуждает Сам Шри Кришна. Искусственное отречение не только не приносит никакого плода, но на самом деле является препятствием на духовном пути, задерживает наше развитие, поэтому наши ачарьи порицают его.

Легко быть фанатиком, и некоторое время это неплохо выглядит, но так не может продолжаться до бесконечности, и, как я говорил в своей лекции, эти подавленные желания могут вырваться на свободу в весьма непривлекательных формах. У меня есть, по крайней мере, трое духовных братьев – все в прошлом женатые люди – которые начали насиловать детей. Это были прекрасные преданные, и я сам, и другие их глубоко уважали, и когда мы узнали о том, что они творят, мы были буквально раздавлены. Похоже на то, что в своей попытке строжайшим образом соблюдать целибат, они подавляли свои желания и не имели нормальных отношений со своими женами, но впоследствии желание побудило их нападать на невинных и беззащитных детей.
Во что это обошлось Обществу? Если я правильно помню, около 100 МИЛЛИОНОВ долларов. А во что это обошлось тем невинным существам? Их жизнь разрушена, и они все еще пытаются оправиться от нанесенного им вреда. И во что это обошлось тем, кто раньше были прекрасными преданными? Их жизнь тоже была разрушена, так же, как их способность продолжать трудиться в Движении Шрилы Прабхупады. Зачем? Они пытались поддерживать определенное внешнее впечатление, они притворялись теми, кем на самом деле не были. А почему это случилось? Потому что они не имели правильного понимания метода садхана-бхакти и не умели применять его для достижения успеха.

И если нам нужны примеры тех, кто годами подавлял свои желания лишь для того, чтобы потом пасть, мы можем взглянуть на наших собственных гуру и санньяси, двое из которых произвели своим падением хаос в России, что уж говорить о множестве других падений, которые нанесли огромный ущерб Движению в Америке и Европе. Сколько еще нужно падений, чтобы мы повернулись лицом к реалиям жизни?

Знаете ли Вы, что, по крайней мере, четверо из моих духовных братьев гуру в приватных наставлениях советуют своим ученикам удовлетворять потребности своих супругов – практически повторяя то, что я говорю в своей лекции? Если они дают такие наставления приватно, то почему их нельзя повторять публично? Что мы пытаемся скрыть? И что тогда происходит с теми, кто слишком застенчив или не решается задавать гуру такие вопросы, или делиться с ним своими опасениями?

Вы прекрасно знаете, что количество разводов в ИСККОН превышает 50%. Думаете ли Вы, что сексуальные отношения не имеют к этому никакого отношения? Если Вы так думаете, то мой Вам совет: не будьте таким наивным. А какую цену приходится платить за каждый развод самим преданным и их детям? А какую цену платит общество преданных? Разведясь, преданные начинают искать себе нового партнера, а женившись или выйдя замуж, продолжают придерживаться прежней линии поведения – количество повторных разводов это доказывает. Цена, которую приходится платить за искусственный целибат, огромна – и для отдельной личности, и для общества.

К духовному прогрессу нельзя принуждать. Никого нельзя заставлять следовать чему-либо. У нас самих должно быть побуждение, мы должны делать осознанный выбор, принимать решение и следовать ему, а источником всего этого является разум, усиленный слушанием, и духовная сила, черпаемая из сильной садханы. Но много ли преданных имеют сегодня возможность опереться на такую основу? Большинство работает. А Вы? Ходите ли Вы на работу и общаетесь ли целый день с непреданными? Живете ли Вы в культуре, которая изо всех сил старается самым пагубным образом повлиять на вас, в которой Вас убеждают или принуждают думать, делать и покупать все то, из чего можно извлечь прибыль? И потом, погрузившись в такую культуру, пробовали ли Вы соблюдать целибат? У большинства преданных есть телевизор, и они находятся под влиянием социального программирования, которое они пассивно принимают, и которое все сильнее и сильнее программирует их на сексуальное желание. И Вы думаете, что, живя такой жизнью, преданные будут соблюдать целибат? Не обманывайте себя. Поэтому их нужно вдохновлять работать с сексуальной энергией так, чтобы она больше не являлась препятствием на пути их духовного развития.

В своей лекции я подчеркивал, что мы должны начинать свое продвижение с того места, на котором в действительности находимся. Притворством ничего не достигнешь. И этим преданным нужно место, пространство, определенная свобода, место, чтобы они могли постепенно очиститься настолько, чтобы в один прекрасный день добиться полного контроля над чувствами. И не надо заставлять их в продолжение этого пути чувствовать себя падшими и низкими. 
Они просто обычные люди.

Дханешвара прабху

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Зачем это здесь? Есть вопросы?

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Зачем это здесь? Есть вопросы?


прошу прощения, я должен был спросить у вас разрешения? 

цель поста простая - начать обсуждение. тема эта живая и обширная, т.к. за последние лет 10-15 стандарты сильно упали,
и новые люди , я думаю, простодушно думают, что так и должно быть.

ну если здесь нельзя, то может, подскажете, куда с этим.

а вопрос ... ну, простой вопрос - почему скатываются стандарты ( преданные начали уже открыто жить без регистрации брака) , что делать с обетами ( данные в присутствии Божеств, огня и вайшнавов эти обеты, их невыполнение - серьезная вещь), зачем нужны фальшивые обеты и фальшивые инициации ( только не надо про аванс, к инициации человек должен сознательно подойти, и к обетам тоже).

Я понимаю, что есть в ИСККОН преданные, строго всему следующие, они достойны уважения, но в общей массе
соблюдение 4го принципа и связанный с этим обет превратились в формальность,которой можно легко пренебречь.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Раздел ведь "Вопросы-Ответы". Эта тема больше подойдёт Вайшнава-санге или Традиция и современность.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Кстати, этой теме уже несколько лет.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Кстати, этой теме уже несколько лет.


тема эта вечно свежа, как мы видим, и висит в воздухе, нерешенной.

так может, вы, пожалуйста, ответите на вопросы, я же их сформулировал? для семейной жизни , мне кажется, полезно.

я далеко от россии, хотел бы понять, как теперь относятся в русском ИСККОН к этой проблеме.

Спасибо, вс

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> тема эта вечно свежа, как мы видим, и висит в воздухе, нерешенной.
> 
> так может, вы, пожалуйста, ответите на вопросы, я же их сформулировал? для семейной жизни , мне кажется, полезно.
> 
> я далеко от россии, хотел бы понять, как теперь относятся в русском ИСККОН к этой проблеме.
> 
> Спасибо, вс


Постараюсь. Думаю, вопросы вот:




> а вопрос ... ну, простой вопрос - почему скатываются стандарты ( преданные начали уже открыто жить без регистрации брака) , что делать с обетами ( данные в присутствии Божеств, огня и вайшнавов эти обеты, их невыполнение - серьезная вещь), зачем нужны фальшивые обеты и фальшивые инициации ( только не надо про аванс, к инициации человек должен сознательно подойти, и к обетам тоже).
> 
> Я понимаю, что есть в ИСККОН преданные, строго всему следующие, они достойны уважения, но в общей массе
> соблюдение 4го принципа и связанный с этим обет превратились в формальность, которой можно легко пренебречь.


С моей точки зрения, преданные не живут вместе без регистрации брака. И не делают они этого по двум причинам: 1. Есть прямые указания Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что такой образ жизни неприемлем для преданного и 2. Это подаёт плохой пример не только другим преданным, но и большому обществу вокруг нас. Я не думаю, что наличие кантхи-мал и умение надевать дхоти и сари связанно с преданностью или верностью Шриле Прабхупаде и его принципам. Есть большой пласт людей, для которых сознание Кришны просто клуб по интересам, некая эзотерическая экзотика. Им легче принять внешние атрибуты, а не принципы и ценности. Скорее всего неосознанно, но в нашем обществе часто делается акцент именно на внешние атрибуты. О важности дхоти, сари, шикхи новичок слышит практически сразу. А о важности хорошего ашрама даже не все старшие преданные говорят. Я замечаю, что старшие часто предпочитают говорить о "более возвышенных" вещах, а не о "материальной жизни". Я не знаю, лицемерие это или нет. Мне кажется, что сами старшие иногда просто не способны дать адекватный совет в сложной материальной ситуации. Вот и прикрываемся мы возвышенными темами. 

С 90-х годов идёт проповедь, я бы даже сказал пропаганда, важности дикши и дикша-гуру. И это, конечно, неплохо, если дикша-гуру выполняет свои обязанности по воспитанию ученика в соответствии с его обусловленностью. Однако, чаще всего, дикша-гуру - это фотография на алтаре и аудио лекции. Таким образом, появилось по крайней мере пара поколений преданных, которые не получали должного духовного воспитания и заботы. Сейчас мы имеем удивительную картину: слабых учеников, с одной стороны, и великих, практически полубожественных гуру, с другой. Очень интересный для изучения социологический феномен. В этой ситуации и ученики и гуру находятся в иллюзии. Гуру кажется, что достаточно сказать о необходимости следовать 4-му принципу, а ученику кажется, что достаточно сказать, что он ему следует. И всё хорошо, все довольны. Вот здесь лицемерие есть точно. Обучение, забота и воспитание - это ключевые факторы развития. Именно это и является образованием. А без образования, без гуны благости, просто невозможен контроль чувств.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

спасибо. только что дальше делать, непонятно.

Я думаю,дикшу не должны ни давать, ни принимать, пока ученик не готов. пора заканчивать с профанацией великих идей Прабхупады.

И я согласен, это не преданные, попутчики. И от балласта надо корабль ИСККОН избавлять, ведь он тонет прямо на глазах.

Преданных должно быть мало, но наилучшего качества. Так учил Прабхупада, и вот тогда нас снова будут уважать, и действительно будет за что.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> спасибо. только что дальше делать, непонятно.
> 
> Я думаю,дикшу не должны ни давать, ни принимать, пока ученик не готов. пора заканчивать с профанацией великих идей Прабхупады.


Это очевидно.



> И я согласен, это не преданные, попутчики. И от балласта надо корабль ИСККОН избавлять, ведь он тонет прямо на глазах.
> 
> Преданных должно быть мало, но наилучшего качества. Так учил Прабхупада, и вот тогда нас снова будут уважать, и действительно будет за что.


Я не думаю, что преданных должно быть мало. Чем больше, тем лучше, конечно. Но есть реальность. Это значит, что будет много оттенков. Например, у нас ведь есть не только друзья. Есть также приятели, коллеги, одноклассники и так далее и тому подобное. Со всеми этими людьми разумный человек строит отношения по-разному. Веды для всех, то есть для разных людей, с разной обусловленностью. Наша проблема в том, что мы хотим искусственно всех сделать одинаковыми. А это невозможно. У каждого своя скорость развития и глубина погружения.

----------

